# Farm near St Combs, Aberdeenshire. (Pic heavy)



## Seahorse (Oct 20, 2008)

I decided to take the slow way home from my WW2 wanderings. And came across this....































































































































But then this. It creeped me out no end. All them kids shoes all over the place. :wideeyed:


----------



## Neosea (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool, like the train carriage. Almost looks like gipsies with the mess?


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 20, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Cool, like the train carriage.



Tis cool indeed...amazing to see it there!  Love the old farm machinery too...and that crazy, teapot wallpaper. Excellent find!


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice find. I love the carriage and the wall paper.


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 21, 2008)

Arial piccy...


----------



## LiamCH (Oct 21, 2008)

What's going on there? Very odd place. And where did that railway carraige come from?!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 22, 2008)

Oooh I like this, love old stone built buildings, and love farm stuff. Looks like there's still quite a bit of machinery still in there, and love seeing the old stalls etc in the barn areas. The arched alcove was unexpected in there, but that looks great. like it a lot.

Excellent pics, 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (Mar 8, 2009)

*.*

love the house and the train carriage  nice find!


----------



## ricasso (Mar 8, 2009)

Teriffic pics SH, love the corn mill and the lineshafting


----------



## Engineer (Mar 8, 2009)

*Farm.*



LiamCH said:


> What's going on there? Very odd place. And where did that railway carraige come from?!



Covered vans and brake van superstructures used to be auctioned off in the 50s- 60s, used to be loads of them about on alllotments in South wales.

Nice pics, SH.


----------



## escortmad79 (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the look of that site, good find


----------

